# Ice Maker Lines



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you use plastic of copper when running a new 1/4" refer line to a fridge. 

For me depends on the application, copper runs is my choose most of the time.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

In new apps we run 1/2" pex behind fridge and adapt at finishing. Shut off under sink. We use plastic behind the fridge in about a 4' coil for movement.
For retro, we still try to fish pex over and then do the same.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

5ft braided flex here


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I like them braided flex lines myself.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use pex. 1/4" for the final hookup.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pex baby. No good reason to use copper. I have replaced many copper icemakers lines.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Watts or Kessler SS Braided Supply


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

pex to braided


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Recessed box with with ss braided. If its from under the sink and it doesnt make sense to run a 1/2" line with a recessed box then use a 1/4" comp union to connect an extra braided line.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Braided or copper.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

copper tube :yes:


----------



## Neplumber (Mar 12, 2010)

Plastic. I have to get inventive most times to please the customer, and much easier to use plastic


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

copper will spin in the compression fitting when the fridge is moved, therefore creating a leak that you won't know about for days. Braided flex is solid as a rock. Will flex with movement of the fridge but will not leak. And plastic hose is installed by Sears installers, not real plumbers


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Plastic or SS Braid, unless of course the customer wants the good mineral flava of CU.


----------



## MNplumber (May 15, 2009)

Recessed icemaker box in wall.......SS braided to fridge.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

why wasn't stainless steel braided flex one of the options, this poll is gathering bad data. I demand a recount. Im in Florida Dammit. We get our recounts.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> why wasn't stainless steel braided flex one of the options, this poll is gathering bad data. I demand a recount. Im in Florida Dammit. We get our recounts.:laughing:


I did not list that one cause I was talking about a added line after as built was done, I don't think they make a braided flex line that is 15' to 30' in length.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ron said:


> I did not list that one cause I was talking about a added line after as built was done, I don't think they make a braided flex line that is 15' to 30' in length.


I wondered how many of them take the time to install a box and then a flex line.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Indie said:


> I wondered how many of them take the time to install a box and then a flex line.


We install a box, after the fact. If no box, then pex.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We install a box, after the fact. If no box, then pex.


As do I when working in a normal house..........P.O.S houses get treated as such and no box is installed.


----------



## robman1961 (Apr 25, 2010)

copper,but i'm starting to use pex alot more. faster(time is money)


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> copper will spin in the compression fitting when the fridge is moved, therefore creating a leak that you won't know about for days. Braided flex is solid as a rock. Will flex with movement of the fridge but will not leak. And plastic hose is installed by Sears installers, not real plumbers


 Don't work for Sears:whistling2: Have sucess with it.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Indie said:


> I wondered how many of them take the time to install a box and then a flex line.


 All new construction gets em here.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

The SS steal flexable lines are nice. I used alot of the plastic lines but also replaced a few including mine due to mice eating through them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ss steel braided:thumbup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Our water loves copper here so thats what I use. I like to make a loop or a coil in back of the fridge so it never gets kinked an there's plenty of room to pull the fridge out to clean. I would have no problem using SS braided or pex though, the most important thing is to set whatever pipe you use up proper so it can't ever kink.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Copper


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

SS Braided ONLY


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Flyin Brian said:


> Copper


so what happens to the copper lline when they put a RO system on there ?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

braided or copper for me!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Braided 90%, copper 10%, I've heard plastic promotes bubbles in the cube.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*off topic...........greenplum*

is that a gar? we fish for gar here. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Used my first SS braided for an ice maker today, and it leaked:blink:.

So I yanked it out and put in tried and true copper. 

It was my fault, I just can't tighten a connection under pressure hand tight plus a 1/4 turn and feel good about it. So I over tightened it :laughing:. I've noticed Fluidmaster and Eastman SS supplies are sensitive to overtightening (this was an Eastman). In my experience, Watts and Plumbwell SS supplies can be snugged up a little extra without problems.


----------

